# wash new vet bed?



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have got some new vet bed for our puppy's crate. Should I wash it first before we use it or is it okay to just use it from new? 

thanks.

(sorry for silly question - just trying to do my best for when he arrives)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have always used everything that I have bought without washing it first....I don't know what others do.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I would use it without washing it first too.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, I didn't wash first either. A tip someone gave me tho was to put newspaper underneath it in the crate as it is so absorbant and wicks the moisture away and sometimes you think it isn't wet when it is, at least if the paper is wet you know.
Tracey


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello and I didn't wash ours either. Brilliant stuff, vetbed. Good choice


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think there is any need to wash it first .. and anyway it wont be too long before it needs washing, we are talking puppies here ..


----------

